# Lab work



## laurenmarie720 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just got my lab work and Im not sure if there is anything wrong or if I am still boarderline. Im going to the doctor to have them look at the results but I would like a little education as to what I am looking at or asking him for. My Labs are as follows

TSH--0.8 (.45-4.5)
T4- 8.8 (4.5-12.0)
T3- 31 (24-39)
Free- 2.7 (1.2-4.9)

My LDL is high, its 113 (0-99)

**I am on a low fat, low calorie diet and i exercise 5 days a week.**


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you on replacement or looking to be?

Did you have antibodies tests run because you think you have a thyroid problem?

If you are not on replacement, your labs are fine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

laurenmarie720 said:


> I just got my lab work and Im not sure if there is anything wrong or if I am still boarderline. Im going to the doctor to have them look at the results but I would like a little education as to what I am looking at or asking him for. My Labs are as follows
> 
> TSH--0.8 (.45-4.5)
> T4- 8.8 (4.5-12.0)
> ...


The Free- 2.7......................what is that? FT3 or FT4?


----------

